# APURIMAC| Paisajes y Ciudades



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bueno es mi primer thread en este foro y bueno lo hago para mostrar un poco mas de un departamento poco conocido en el Perú espero que por lo mnos lo vean:lol: 

Apurimac












Algo de información generalkay:

*Capital:* Abancay
*Poblacion: *404.190 hab.
*Subdivisiones:* 7 provincias


y... algunas imagenes para empezar




*Laguna de Pacucha- Andahuaylas*










*Complejo de Saywite- Abancay*










*Santuario del Ampay- Abancay*










*Montaña Ampay- Abancay*










*Iglesia en Andahuylas*










*Campiña Abanquina- Abancay*










*Sondor Raymi*










*Carnavales en Abancay*










*Cañon del Apurimac*








​


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Abancay


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

*APURIMAC* en paisajes


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, muy bonito.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Es hermoso.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Espléndidas fotos. Muy buen thread.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
gracias por los comentarios y bueno...

Andahuaylas


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

otras de Paisajeskay:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:drool:

Excelente recopilación. Muy buen trabajo.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
gracias aun faltan muchas fotos mas
estas son de diferentes distritos de Andahuaylas


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow muy lindo la verdad...estando tanto en la ciudad aveces se te olvida los hermosos paisajes que hay en este pais.


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Asu! que buenos paisajes! Andahuaylas se mira chevere


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q bien q se ve apurimac... excelentes fotos


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

gracias por los comentarioskay:

ABANCAY de todo un poco


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! preciosos paisajes! cada vez más me anima a viajar por ahí


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito lugar y ciudad en un entorno natural de ensueño. Recuerdo ver la ciudad desde lo alto de las montañas viniendo del Cusco. Mas de media hora bajando la montaña por la pista -vuelta y vuelta- y el paisaje urbano-natural mostrándose bajo cielo despejado. Inolvidables imágenes !


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Complejo Arqueologico Sondor
Andahuylas


----------



## hecpat (Dec 23, 2008)

Que buenas fotos, extrano mi Peru


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buena recopilación de fotos. Me gustan los paisajes. 
En un viaje de Ica a Cuzco conocí Abancay y lo q mas recuerdo es la lluvia, eucaliptos, aire fresco y pistas mojadas, q buen viaje!


----------

